# Antelope hunt advice?



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

I make a vouple of trips a year to NoDak, but I am hoping to do a 2009 speed goat hunt somewhere. I am looking for any advice that people are willing to give. State, area, outfitter, etc. Ive been told thatWyoming has more lopes than people and that a guide isnt needed, but I am leery of just blindly driving out into the middle of no-where with out any experience. Thanks in advance


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I've only done do-it-yourself hunts in Western ND.I've hunted the unit north of I-94, between US 85 and the Montana/ND state line and my group has filled all the tags the last 3 years. We never have trouble finding Pronghorn or land to hunt them on. There is quite a bit of posted land but we've never been turned down yet, the landowners are great. Usually after telling them we're hunting Pronghorn, they say shoot all you want.If you hunt the 2nd weekend, you can do a little pheasant hunting as well as that's the opener for them.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

It looks like Radar21 is from Wisconsin. Non-residents can't hunt antelope in ND.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think you need a guide. THere are plenty of goats and the public land is well posted. I do know of a few Outfitters that could set you up though. Whitetail Creek Outfitters, based in Huellet have leases on a neiboring ranch that I know have nice goats. They provide lodging and meals (Which are damn good, because it is also a steakhouse). This looks to be a good place but I don't know a $$. You could call them and they could tell you what area to put in for and price. The only other I know of around here is Buffalo Creek Outfitters. Don't know much about them, just know some of the guides. Really nice people. Don't have a # or anything, but I bet they have a website if you wanted to google them. Good luck.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ref said:


> It looks like Radar21 is from Wisconsin. Non-residents can't hunt antelope in ND.


"Eligibility........Who May Apply - Only North Dakota residents are eligible for gun licenses, while both residents and nonresidents may purchase bow licenses. Nonresident full-time students living in North Dakota, who are attending a state or tribal college or a private institution of higher education, may qualify for nonlottery resident licenses. Contact the Department for details."


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Ive been told thatWyoming has more lopes than people and that a guide isnt needed, but I am leery of just blindly driving out into the middle of no-where with out any experience. Thanks in advance


Correct!! wyoming has a lot of goats!
Correct you probably dont need a guide!!

I have been ging out to wyoming with a buddy the last two year and we hunt all private land in NE WYO.

HOWEVER!! in wyoming all land is considered posted so no posted sings need to be up and the majority of the land i hunt around is open range and it is hard as hell t tell where one person lands stops and the other begins, it is true there is maps etc.. but when your in the heat of the moment and in the middle of nothing but sagebrush it can get quite frustrating. im not discouraging wyoming, i would just locate land before u head out there, if you do that you should have no problem filling you tag!! :beer:


----------

